# Not really... Freshwater but 1000g +



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

It's a massive salt build though... Still ongoing so check it out.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthrea ... genumber=1

Have fun


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats one heck of a build. I'm intrigued to see the finished product.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Cool build. At that thickness, his acrylic is bulletproof. Quite literally.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. I know nothing about marine tanks but I think NASA used less equipment to get to the moon.

But you have to admire a guy willing to spend that much time and baht...


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I wish I had that much baht...... :lol:


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

That is awesome... Can't wait til its done

Also want to know what a build of this magnitude costs, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

madjecks said:


> That is awesome... Can't wait til its done
> 
> Also want to know what a build of this magnitude costs, anyone have any ideas?


i was wondering the same thing. i bet the tank alone was 10k. add in all that equipment, then stock it -  there is no telling.


----------



## BPDuncan (Mar 20, 2009)

How the heck does a "Fruit Importer" have this much bank? I am sensing these are our stolen credit cards at work. Also wonder what happens when Bangkok has it's next earthquake.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

BPDuncan said:


> How the heck does a "Fruit Importer" have this much bank? I am sensing these are our stolen credit cards at work.


Fruit and vegetables have become big business with the whole eating well thing spawned in the US.



BPDuncan said:


> Also wonder what happens when Bangkok has it's next earthquake.


It is an acrylic tank. It will just bounce around on the floor. It will be a south asia fish amusement ride :lol:


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for posting this. :thumb: 
Cant wait to see how it turns out. I would love to take on a project like that.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Stiletto said:


> Very cool. Thanks for posting this. :thumb:
> Cant wait to see how it turns out. I would love to take on a project like that.


You're very welcome


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh I have seen that first one, the FW one on Youtube its awesome, he keeps angels. I'll try find the link!


----------

